
“Leap second” bugs take out some prominent websites - aritraghosh007
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/01/leap-second-bugs-take-out-some-prominent-websites/
======
aritraghosh007
Red Hat users , be cautioned !
<https://access.redhat.com/knowledge/articles/15145>

